# Model 7 price check?



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking to sell my Remington Model 7 Stainless Steel .308 Rem caliber (No J lock) mounted on a McMillan molded in GAP camo stock with factory installed machined pillars & Pachmyer Decelerator recoil pad. In excellent condition. Included are Leupold rings and bases & sighted Leupold Vari-X II lightweight 3-9X33mm scope. 

This is the gun I wanna buy...what would be a steal on this rifle? I offered $950. He said no.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What are you willing to go to. SS Model 7 have gone stupid in the price over the last 4-5 years. I've seen bare guns go for what you offered. Plus he has another $600 in his stock and plus the scope. I have a handful of the SS Model 7 and wouldn't sell them for $950 but I also wouldn't pay that for them. If you ain't stuck on SS you can buy a brand new matte model for $500 if you shop around. I bought 2 of them in .260 last year for $450 each.


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

Holy cow! I've got a SS Model 7 with laminated stock in 7mm SAUM, and had no idea it has become valuable! I wanted a shorter rifle than a 700, and a cartridge with a bit more oomph than my model 600, which is a 6mm. I couldn't find a 600 in .350 Remington Mag for a reasonable price, so the Model 7 was kind of my fall back selection.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

He's asking $1125 for it. Is that a deal? Saw a brand new ss model 7 with a fluted bolt and a trig job set to 2lbs go for $645. I do wish it was a 260.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

WeathermanTN said:


> Holy cow! I've got a SS Model 7 with laminated stock in 7mm SAUM, and had no idea it has become valuable! I wanted a shorter rifle than a 700, and a cartridge with a bit more oomph than my model 600, which is a 6mm. I couldn't find a 600 in .350 Remington Mag for a reasonable price, so the Model 7 was kind of my fall back selection.


Actually that's one caliber that isn't worth much at all. It was kinda a bust. You'd be lucky to get $500-600 out of it. And no I'm not joking. The ones that bring the big money are the .260 and 7-08


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

I bought my son a model 7 ss in 7-08 a year or so ago and I think I paid $700/$750. I'll buy myself one if I can find it but I'm not paying $900 for one.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Very useful thread. Thanks for the responses from you guys who have offered good info. I know I wasn't the one asking the question, but I'm sure benefiting from the replies!
Pa-in-law has a 7-08 model Seven that I've been trying to beg off of him for years. Such a cool little gun when you're walking a lot through some heavy stuff.


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

I believe you're right, Splittime; kind of like all my "investments".
I hand load, and wanted more potential than the 7mm-08, so bought the 7mmSAUM. I like the cartridge, and have worked up loads with the 140 Nosler that are very accurate and much faster than I get in either my 7x57 or 7 Ackley Improved.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

WeathermanTN said:


> I believe you're right, Splittime; kind of like all my "investments".
> I hand load, and wanted more potential than the 7mm-08, so bought the 7mmSAUM. I like the cartridge, and have worked up loads with the 140 Nosler that are very accurate and much faster than I get in either my 7x57 or 7 Ackley Improved.



Now if it was a 7WSM you'd have something.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I bought my son a blued model 7 several years ago and it was $350 new.
Did a lot of research and settled on the 7/08 when everything I read said the .260 was a dead cartridge. Wasn't gonna make it.
Has the .260 rebounded?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

.260 has never been dead. It's actually one of the more sought after caliber out there among rifle enthusiast. Great flat shooting, long range, low recoils round. Just gets a bad rap cause it's not as "commercialized" as some calibers. You put a Remington in .260 online for sale at a half ass decent price and it will sell within hours.


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

This looks like a great price on a .308 for $550.

http://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbth.../gonew/1/FS:_Rem_Model_Seven_SS_in_308#UNREAD


----------

